# FS: Fish Goodies



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Close!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!! Both for $50


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

still asking 40$ for the tank? are the lights fluorescent? what wattage and how old?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

a picture would be awesome. such a good deal.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry for the wait guys! pictures are up!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!! Added new things!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Marineland Penguin 330 Bio-Wheel Filter - SOLD


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Added 6FT Stand


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP! Priced Lowered!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump priced lowered! Need gone asap!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Added Clip on Light


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, 30 gal with light for $20! 
If it wasn't for not having a car to transport it......this is a great deal!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey I like your tank whereabouts are you located?


Sent from NASA


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumppppppp


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank and Light SOLD!!!! 6FT Stand Lowered new price $20!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump added 120gal with stand


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!! Tank and Stand lowered!


----------

